# oldest pooch in the world



## Lilo (Sep 4, 2005)

Otto is so cute! and look so young!










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-...ld-Records.html


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Otto is so cute!!! I hope my Louis, a mini dachshund lives to be that long or longer!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Hmmm - he is cute. But, is he really the oldest dog? Last year a friend of mine had to put down her Corgi mix who was just a little over 23 (yes that is correct!) years old. And she had the vet records to prove it!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I would hope my dog could live that long!


----------



## longhairshepmom (Apr 7, 2003)

he is the oldest "living dog" ...."on record"

The dog that has gotten the oldest, but since passed away, was a 29 year old australian shepherd. Also "on record". Meaning, there might be older dogs alive, or dogs that had gotten older then the aussie, but the owners didn't make it official. 

If your friend had contacted the Guiness book, her dog would have probably been the oldest living dog on record before she had him put down...


----------

